# Echo weed eater



## Wendellray73 (Mar 1, 2018)

I have put a new carburetor, fuel lines, air filter, cleaned muffler screen, new spark plug, new bubble, new gas filter on this echo weed eater. When I pull the pull cord the first time it pulls fine but will not pull again until I loosen the spark plug. There is a lot of fuel in the block and in the muffler box. I have put new mixed gas in it. The air filter is also soaked with fuel.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Wendellray73 said:


> I have put a new carburetor, fuel lines, air filter, cleaned muffler screen, new spark plug, new bubble, new gas filter on this echo weed eater. When I pull the pull cord the first time it pulls fine but will not pull again until I loosen the spark plug. There is a lot of fuel in the block and in the muffler box. I have put new mixed gas in it. The air filter is also soaked with fuel.


With the plug out creank it until no more fuel comes out, removr the air filter and let it set for a day. Have a good one


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

You're hydrolocking the motor, liquid fuel will not start nor compress and excellent way to break parts. The engine needs drying out.


----------

